# Big Band



## Saxer (Jun 5, 2019)

Here is a track I started to write more than a year ago as a sketch (just piano and bass). Finally I took some time to arrange it for Big Band and record it. Saxophones are real, brass is Samplemodeling, drums Superior Drummer 3, bass Trilian, Rhodes is Keyscape and guitar is RealGuitar. It's called "Fernbedienung" which is remote control in English. Don't ask why... it was a working title and I didn't find something better. Hope you enjoy anyway!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jun 5, 2019)

sexy fernbedienung dude.


----------



## I like music (Jun 5, 2019)

Yes! Very nice.


----------



## wst3 (Jun 5, 2019)

live saxes make a huge difference, but I have to say I am very impressed with what you did with SM Brass. (great writing too, don't mean to downplay that!)

SD3 sounds great, as does Trillian - no great surprises there.

I've had zero luck with RealGuitar myself (and I'd rather play the parts in, and yet I keep trying??) but I find the guitar "stabs" to sound quite good.

All in all great writing and great production! Well done!!


----------



## dbudimir (Jun 5, 2019)

Nice writing and sounds great! As a jazz trombone player, I would have rather heard a live sax solo instead of SM . SM as a section is well done.


----------



## Saxer (Jun 5, 2019)

Thanks all!


wst3 said:


> I've had zero luck with RealGuitar myself...


Using Scuffham Amp Simulation helps a lot to get some guitar vibe into the rather dead RealGuit samples. I like to use them because they are easy to program.



dbudimir said:


> As a jazz trombone player, I would have rather heard a live sax solo instead of SM .


I wrote this track for an existing Big Band where I'm a member. The trombone solo will be played by a good player. There's already a long sax section part and too much sax isn't healthy. Sorry for the dummy solo!


----------



## Gerald (Jun 5, 2019)

Really nice work!


----------



## nordicguy (Jun 5, 2019)

Congrats @Saxer !
Cleaver+musical programming.
Great work.


----------



## ironbut (Jun 9, 2019)

Awesome work Saxer!
The brass sound excellent and the arrangement is top notch.
I could just about see John Clayton up there!


----------



## Saxer (Jun 9, 2019)

Haha, thanks for that hype!


----------



## Levitanus (Jun 9, 2019)

no words)


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jun 9, 2019)

Outstanding!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jun 9, 2019)

Saxer said:


> Here is a track I started to write more than a year ago as a sketch (just piano and bass). Finally I took some time to arrange it for Big Band and record it. Saxophones are real, brass is Samplemodeling, drums Superior Drummer 3, bass Trilian, Rhodes is Keyscape and guitar is RealGuitar. It's called "Fernbedienung" which is remote control in English. Don't ask why... it was a working title and I didn't find something better. Hope you enjoy anyway!




I got the reference

awesome as always thorsten


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 14, 2019)

Awesome work man!


----------



## Saxer (Jun 14, 2019)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Deelanee Orchestra (Oct 4, 2019)

This is excellent! Great work!


----------



## DervishCapkiner (Nov 3, 2019)

Brilliant work! Such a great number of skills and years of experience to get a result like this - incredible.


----------

